# Problem with AW 4-Gear chassis magnets



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

While testing out a new build on a AW 4-Gear ,I found the car slowed down progressively until it barely moved.The arm was very hot.I noticed that the 2 magnets were very close to the rails. I tried removing the Righthand magnet but still had same problem.When I removed the Lefthand magnet the problem was solved but now iI have no magnatraction.I assume I would need wider tires to retain the magnatraction.Perhaps I just have excessively strong magnets ?This is the first time I encountered this on a 4 - Gear.

Neal:dude:


----------



## bondoman2k (Jan 13, 2003)

I would check the diameter of the rear tires/wheels. Since you said this was a new 'build', could it be possible that you used different rear rims? The height on the rear of these things is very important for those traction mags to get the proper clearance so they don't cause too much downforce, which is what it sounds like happened. I drag race these alot, and have actually even had to sand down some of the chassis 'surface' on a few to get enough clearance for the trac mags.
Ron (Bondo)


----------



## bondoman2k (Jan 13, 2003)

Sorry, I misread what you wrote. :freak: Thought you meant the 'traction magnets'. My bad. 
Sounds like maybe the mags are too strong. I would still check the rear tire/wheel diameter, maybe try a larger diameter set, and/or a 'weaker' set of magnets.
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------

